# dumb question on pic size



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

First let me say I'm not very computer savvy, so I apologize if my answer is already on this forum,I've read the stickys but not sure. I want my photos to post larger on the computer screen. I see some posts with nice large photos that cover a large portion of the screen. But mine come up as thumbnails that dont get very large even when clicked on. I resize my pics on photo finale to get 400 pixels so that they upload ok. do I need to do something else (obviously ) Any help for a computer dunce :retard: would be appreciated


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

This is an incredibly good tutorial on how to post images.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you Gnatster, this should help, with a little studying I should be good to go.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

*bigger pics*

A BIG thanks Gnatster


----------

